# Probleme mit Schmieralgen



## Böhni (9. Okt. 2007)

Ich wende mich an dieses Forum weil ich hoffe, daß mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann. Ich habe vor 9 Jahren einen Schwimmteich mit ca 150 m² Fläche und 35m3 Wasserinhalt angelgt. Etwa 1,4 m tief. Die Wasserqualität ist hervorragend. Klares Wasser bis zum Boden . Das Wasser riecht frisch. Zur Tierwelt 2 kleine __ Wasserschildkröten ca. 50 - 100 __ Frösche und __ Kröten, __ Molche , __ Libellen etc. keine Fische, Auf der Folie habe ich zum Schutz Vlies angebracht. 
Nun zu meinem Problem: im unbepflanzten Eingangsbereich ca. 50m² hat sich vor etwa 3 Jahren auf dem Vlies eine schmierige bläulich-grünliche Schicht gebildet. Diese Schicht ist mittlerweile 2 - 3 cm stark. Es ist sehr unappetitlich darin zu laufen.Auf den schrägen Flächen  fühlt man sich wie auf einer Eisbahn   Meine Kinder gehen nicht mehr rein . Wenn ich mit dem Hochdruckreiniger drangehe geht das Vlies kaputt , außerdem ist nach 2 Monaten alles beim Alten. Ich habe auch schon das Wasser teilweise abgelassen und das Zeug abgekratzt , dann war es nach einem Monat wieder da.  

Hat jemand solche Probleme gehabt?
Für einen Rat wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## karsten. (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Schmieralgen*



			
				Böhni schrieb:
			
		

> ............
> 2 kleine __ Wasserschildkröten .......
> 
> 
> Hat jemand solche Probleme gehabt?.....




Hallo Böhni 

(möchtest Du so angesprochen werden ?)

mein Name ist karsten

was hat denn dein Teich für Filter ?
d.h. wie werden denn Nährstoffe (natürlicher Eintrag und der Kot der Schildis) aus dem System ausgetragen ?

hat Dein Teich eine genügend große geeignete Regenerationszone ?

hast Du mal die Wasserwerte zur Hand ?

auch Fotos wären hilfreich   


mfG


----------



## Böhni (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Schmieralgen*

Hallo Karsten,
bei uns nennt mich jeder so (Böhni)  ich habe mich daran gewöhnt.

Ich habe bei meiner Anlage auf natürliche Filter gesetzt. Ich habe einen separaten Teich mit ca 15 m² gebaut dieser ist nur 10 cm Tief und dicht mit __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben bepflanzt. Durch diesen Teich leite ich das Wasser des Schwimmteichs . Im Hauptteich befindet sich eine Flachwasserzone von ca. 70 m² bepflanzt mit Gräsern (ca. 80 - 120 cm ) und Sumpfpflanzen. Die Schldkröten sind verhältnismäßig klein Panzerlänge 15 cm und 8 cm.
Für den Sauerstoff habe ich einen Bachlauf mit Wasserfall der etwa 30 m3 pro Tag umwälzt. PH -Wert liegt zwischen 6,5 -- 7,5. Nitrat ist nur minimal vorhanden.
Allerdings habe ich eine freie Sonneneinstrahlung


----------



## fleur (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Schmieralgen*



			
				Böhni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Karsten,
> 
> separaten Teich mit ca 15 m²
> eine Flachwasserzone von ca. 70 m²



Hallo Böhni,
Deine Wassermenge ist wohl sehr grob geschätzt:  
Dein Teichprofil:
150 Quadratmeter Fläche, 1.40m tief, 35 Kubikmeter Wassermenge  

Selbst wenn ich 85 Quadratmeter abziehe, bleiben noch 65 qm à 1.40m also 91 Kubikmeter Wasser und nicht insgesamt 35 
oder bin ich jetzt deppert ???? oder leidet irgendjemand an Dyskalkulie ????

Und : Bilder wären ja sowas von hilfreich

beste Grüße Carin (i.A. von fleur, der vielleicht doch kein Rechenkünstler ist)


----------



## Böhni (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Schmieralgen*

Ich verstehe deinen Einwand aber  mein Teich hat max. auf einer Fläche von10m² eine Tiefe von 140 cm. Die komplette Schwimmzone beträgt nicht mehr als 30m²  und ist teilweise nur 50cm tief.
Wassermenge ist nicht mehr als 35000ltr.  bis 40000 ltr.


----------

